# No emoticons available when logged on from work PC...



## Maz (11 Sep 2013)

...but they are available on home PC. 
This seemed to go hand-in-hand with a recentish upgrade of the CC website.
Any ideas? [confused smiley, if I could add one]


----------



## Booyaa (11 Sep 2013)

Be happy you are getting some relief from them!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (11 Sep 2013)

Smileys - they're like wheelchair ramps for the humour-impaired.

If you ever work out how you avoided them please post here.


GC


----------



## lejogger (11 Sep 2013)

I'd imagine it's a browser issue. Most likely you're using an outdated version like IE7 as we do in our work. 

Makes it impossible to browse Wiggle. (Here is where I'd insert a sad face but fear of a lambasting from above posters has prevented me)


----------



## Dayvo (11 Sep 2013)

I had the same problem, but by switching from Internet Explorer to Google Chrome, the smileys and emoticons returned.


----------



## Maz (11 Sep 2013)

Dayvo said:


> I had the same problem, but by switching from Internet Explorer to Google Chrome, the smileys and emoticons returned.


You are correct, Dayvo. 
Now using Firefox...


----------



## Maz (11 Sep 2013)

lejogger said:


> I'd imagine it's a browser issue. Most likely you're using an outdated version like IE7 as we do in our work.
> 
> Makes it impossible to browse Wiggle. (Here is where I'd insert a sad face but fear of a lambasting from above posters has prevented me)


IE8, but switching to Firefox solved the problem, thanks.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Sep 2013)

Have the same problem but can't download anoother browser ...


----------



## Shaun (18 Sep 2013)

If you're using IE7/8 - try it in compatability mode.


----------

